# My New Native SUV



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

what made you put the trolling motor in the back, instead of off the bow, if you dont mind me asking, clean boat though, i like the shape of them


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I just wanted to keep the front deck clear - my last boat had one on the front and it got in the way sometimes.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice clean rig, You cant go wrong with a 2 stroke merc


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ohh ok, i figured it would be along the lines of that, lookin good


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice! I love the clean, uncluttered layout. Any speed #'s on the 25 yet? What color is the cap?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats one clean boat congrats


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for all the compliments - I get a top speed of 26-27 with the motor trimmed all the way in (last hole).  I'm running an 11 pitch alum prop.  If i pull the motor out 1 more pin hole i get too much hull slap and only gain 1 mph. The cap is the standard off-white that Mel offers.


----------



## bamboobill (May 20, 2010)

Welcome the the Ankona family! Nice looking boat and a clean layout. I understand the reasoning for putting the troller on the transom. I've been thinking along the same line but have concerns that it may not perform as well as a bow mount. How's that working out for you?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Where do you live/fish? I'd love to take a look at the boat in person, if you would let me....


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

The transom mount trolling motor doesn't give the the amount of control I had when I had one mounted on the bow on my previous boat (J16) but to me the tradeoff is negligible as i like having the bow clear.  

GTSR - Im in Kissimmee and no prob if you wanna check out the boat.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I was wondering what speeds others are getting with their SUV's.... anyone have any to share?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

around 30 to 31 solo, wot, small chop

25 Yammy 2 stroke, pin in bottom hole


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats fast, my speeds are with myself and wife in boat and I'm not the smallest guy lol. I'm wondering if a 13 pitch prop would make it any faster.....


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Why is the steering wheel on top of the console instead of on the angled face of the console??? How is the control when seated underway?


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

wheel is on top for steering standing up - it looks like thats how Mel sets most of them up with remote steering from the photos ive seen. Sitting down isn't as comfortable to steer but its doable with no issues.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> I was wondering what speeds others are getting with their SUV's.... anyone have any to share?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


with my 25hp yamaha 2stroke and stock prop, 30mph was my top speed

with the new 11pitch and 2 people on board with gear, I will do 27 max


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Bobber,

The angled face on the console is sized for instruments and not large enough for the helm assembly. Put the switches on the angled face and you would not inadvertably hit them with your knee. You have your choice of three helm styles, flat, 20 deg angle or tilt steering. May be tough to tell from a pic, but you'll find the ergonomics fit. Thanks...

M


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Mel is right, get behind the wheel and you will understand why its setup the way it is - i have a couple of neighbors with bass boats that questioned the placement of the wheel until i took them out and let them pilot.

Eric


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the wheel replies, gentlemen - I sorta figured that was the case. Many of the backcountry 10K creeks where I run make standing up at the helm hazardous to your health and your poling platform's health too!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Really sweet lil skiff!



> 10K creeks where I run make standing up at the helm hazardous to your health and your poling platform's health too!


Did you ever sonsider Mel's removable poling platform


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought i would update my build thread since i have changed a few things on the boat. 

- switched to a transom mount trolling motor w/quick release
- added a poling platform (well Mel added it lol)
- added SE200 hydrofoil
- added Lowrance Mark 4 GPS/FF
- New galvanized magictilt trailer
- New Engel Cooler - igloo was falling apart

I really dig this boat.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

skiff looks great glad you had a good time in the keys.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice looking ride!


----------

